# Funnel Storage



## Carson (Jul 29, 2008)

I have about 7 different sized funnels that I store in a big bucket. They are all just thrown in there and I'm always struggling to find the size I need. I hate digging in that damn bucket!

Can anyone think of a more effective way to store them so that they are easily displayed?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 29, 2008)

Stick a bunch of nails along a stud, stick a funnel on each one?  Run a string through all of them and hang them from the ceiling?

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Jul 30, 2008)

You could use an old coat rack and make a funnel tree.
I do what you do, mine are in the bucket to collect all that stuff that drips off.
When I need one , once a month I go searchin.


----------



## Deckape (Feb 10, 2013)

Stack them one inside another by size, make a hoop out of a coathanger to hold the biggest one, (either hanging or standing) , place the biggest/longest funnel in a gallon oil jug to catch the waste. no mess, no digging, good luck!


----------



## thomask (Feb 10, 2013)

Carson said:


> I have about 7 different sized funnels that I store in a big bucket. They are all just thrown in there and I'm always struggling to find the size I need. I hate digging in that damn bucket!
> 
> Can anyone think of a more effective way to store them so that they are easily displayed?



Hey Carson,  That brings up another question, just what uses are there out there for used buckets?  I sure have used them for a million projects and I can always use another it seems.  They also make a great seat when working down low on a project without straining your back.


----------

